# HELP! How many pork butts do I need to feed 30 people!



## dave11

Im smoking pork butts for about 30 people this weekend. Were having pulled pork on buns. I want to make sure I have enough to go around. How many buts do I need?


----------



## bigal

I'd smoke 4 butts @ 8#'s each/32#'s.  Could throw on an extra "just in case", but I bet 32#'s pre cooked will work.  I'm guess'n there will be sides and not all the people will be teenagers.


----------



## dave11

Yes Its for some elederly people, and there will be sides. They dont want to over spend,because this is how they make extra money for the club house. Im not suer how much there charging for a plate.


----------



## smokinstevo27

I would say you could get away with 3 but I would do 4 to be on the safe side. You are probably already aware but I'll say this anyway just in case. If you go to a warehouse store like costco or sam's the butts come in 2 packs and are cheaper than the grocery store. Good luck Dave!


----------



## smokin relaxin steve

I would go w/ 4 (big) or 5 (medium weight)... You don't want to turn people away because you ran out, and Leftover Pulled pork is very versatile... And can be used in different creations... Better safe than sorry i say!

Me personally i would do 5 keep the leftovers for myself (if any)... but i saw the money restraint & that it is for raising money, so i guess thats your call...


----------



## mballi3011

I have always gone with about 1/3 a pound for most folks. Now I would also recommend that you do an extra one just to make sure. After all the folks can take home the leftovers. I know all the folks here know you can always take away but you can't add to the meat onces your done smoking.


----------



## jirodriguez

If you start with 20-25 lbs. of uncooked you shoulde be more than fine. I did a smoke for about 25-30 people for my wifes graduation, all adults and teenagers for the most part, I did four 8 lb. butts and ended up with almost half of it left over. I would try and find three 7 lb. butts and call it good.


----------



## smokinstevo27

JIRodriguez said:


> If you start with 20-25 lbs. of uncooked you shoulde be more than fine. I did a smoke for about 25-30 people for my wifes graduation, all adults and teenagers for the most part, I did four 8 lb. butts and ended up with almost half of it left over. I would try and find three 7 lb. butts and call it good.


I'm with you man. PP will go further than you think it will. 5 butts would be overkill for 30 people.


----------



## bmudd14474

I would do 4 and then freeze the leftovers.


----------



## boykjo

3- 8 pounders will due


----------



## dave11

Thanks everyone for the advice. Here's the deal...We bought 36# of pork. The crowd keeps growing. Were now up to 35 people. And it will problry get bigger.I'm making all the sides too.So far we're in it for$130. If they charge $9.00 per plate,that's $315 in.$130 out.That's $185 in the clear.(Can we talk like men here.Tell the small children to leave.) All you guys know how much work go's into smoking meat.I can't belive after all this, the director wants me to put the pp in a crock pot, and add bbq sauce, so all people have to do is dip it out.  UN-belive-ABLE. When she said that,I almost fell through the floor.Her and I will talk tomorrow about that. I hope I can keep my cool. A lot of people just don't know what BBq is. I can tell you this much, my wife and I will be enjoying some damn good bark sammies!............NO matter what!!!!!!


----------



## dave11

Oh yeah, I forgot. I will post pics for your your education on how to f%#@ up a pork butt.


----------



## smokinstevo27

Don't let her mess with your cue! Tell her you cooked it and you know how best to serve it. If that doesn't work then lock her in a closet until after the party is over.


----------



## boykjo

You know.... When there is someone else involved with decisions on talents we have and  things we take pride in and want to make changes is an insult. They need to stay out of the way. If this director insists you screw it up  I wouldnt even bother smoking. Boil the crap and serve it up with the sause. I weld on the side and I'm good at what I do. A guy called me the other day and asked me to weld a exhaust manifold and told me how easy, how long and how much it should cost for me to fix it. After explaining to him how cast steel should be welded and cooled correctly he told me again he  how easy, how long and how much it should cost. I told him he should have no problem fixing it and I hung up on him.....  buy a couple of butts, smokem at the house and bring them with you and share with friends at the event.....   Buataaa


----------



## ralphbrown05

back in may i smoked 23 pounds worth of pulled pork for my brothers girl friends college grad part...and they're was actually to much pork...so if theres going to be sides and what not i would go with 2 8 pounders my self.  unless people would want to take some home then go with 3 shoulders...

happy smoking


----------



## bmudd14474

dave11 said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice. Here's the deal...We bought 36# of pork. The crowd keeps growing. Were now up to 35 people. And it will problry get bigger.I'm making all the sides too.So far we're in it for$130. If they charge $9.00 per plate,that's $315 in.$130 out.That's $185 in the clear.(Can we talk like men here.Tell the small children to leave.) All you guys know how much work go's into smoking meat.I can't belive after all this, the director wants me to put the pp in a crock pot, and add bbq sauce, so all people have to do is dip it out.  UN-belive-ABLE. When she said that,I almost fell through the floor.Her and I will talk tomorrow about that. I hope I can keep my cool. A lot of people just don't know what BBq is. I can tell you this much, my wife and I will be enjoying some damn good bark sammies!............NO matter what!!!!!!


Tell her if thats how she wants it then she can f-ing cook it.


----------



## eman

dave11 said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice. Here's the deal...We bought 36# of pork. The crowd keeps growing. Were now up to 35 people. And it will problry get bigger.I'm making all the sides too.So far we're in it for$130. If they charge $9.00 per plate,that's $315 in.$130 out.That's $185 in the clear.(Can we talk like men here.Tell the small children to leave.) All you guys know how much work go's into smoking meat.I can't belive after all this, the director wants me to put the pp in a crock pot, and add bbq sauce, so all people have to do is dip it out.  UN-belive-ABLE. When she said that,I almost fell through the floor.Her and I will talk tomorrow about that. I hope I can keep my cool. A lot of people just don't know what BBq is. I can tell you this much, my wife and I will be enjoying some damn good bark sammies!............NO matter what!!!!!!


JMO,

If she insist on serving pork mush from a crock pot ,Don't waste your time smoking it!!! rub it like you would to smoke it. Let it sit overnight in the fridge just like you were going to smoke it.

 Put the buts in a big pot w/ some water and liquid smoke and boil the heck out of it.

 pull it and put it in a crock pot covered in .99 a bottle kraft original . Apparently ,She won't know any better.

 And w/ serving it the way she wants no one is really going to know how good your smoke really is .so it's not like you will be losing any clients.


----------



## dave11

Well Its been smoked,and now its in the oven to cook to 208.It really looks good. I would have taken some pics,but I cant find my camera.(This is what happens when you get old) I did get to taste some of the bark,It was very good. This BBQ is really gonna t me off If I have to do it her way. But I should have known this kind of stuff can happen when your dealing with people in there 70s. Iv'e never once went to a BBQ restaurant and ordered BBq that already had sauce on it. Not that I can remember anyway. And thats what Ill tell her. It really hurts my feelings to volunteer 12 or more good Hrs of my time and have someone ruin it. If they make me do this, or if they do it behind my back,Ill never do another thing for them.I try to be very active in this community,and have spent a lot of my own money and labor on repairs to this club house. Its a nice place,and I want to keep it that way. But,Im ranting.Thank you for everyone's support. There are really good people on this board.I just wanted to share, I knew you could feel my pain. Ill keep ya'll posted on how this goes. BBq is at 5pm tommorow.


----------



## eman

I don't feel that you are ranting at all.

 You are a better man than i because i would have done just like i said and not wasted my day smoking butts.

 I would also let them know that if they ruin the butts by putting them in a croc pot it would be my last time.


----------



## jirodriguez

Buy one of those disposable warming pans that have a place for the little fuel pot underneath them and hold the oval tukey pans - usually can find them at a restaraunt supply store for about $10-$12. Have one pan in the warmer for the service line and keep the extra pork in the 2nd pan  covered with foil and in an oven - refill the first pan as needed. Serve the sauce on the side - and mention to the director that some folks might not want BBQ sauce on their food and then they have an option.


----------



## bluechip

Ask her if she has ever seen "Fried Green Tomato's"......when she says 'Yes", tell her not to mess with the barbeque man.


----------



## smokinstevo27

So how did it go?


----------



## dave11

Ok here's the deal.The director let me pull it and put in crock pots to serve.We had 2 very large crock pots (commercial) A total of 49 people showed up.I told the director, how much time and effort I had put into this (free) BBQ, and thank the BBQ god's, she saw it my way. I laid out the buffet,about one hour before hand and had everything ready. The crowd showed up about 30 min later,and my wife and I left. My wife has a phobia about crowds, so we didn't stay.We had bought sonny's bbq sauce (sweet) for people who wanted it. Anyway,we went home. About 7:00 pm we get a knock at the door.It's the director,with some left over macaroni salad, and BB. She handed my wife $50 and said the bbq was a hit with everyone! We tried to give the money back,but she would not take it.We tried to explain that, It was a labor of love and not for profit. Oh well, the neighbors are still telling me how much they enjoyed it,and cant wait for the next one.Thats the best pay of all. Oh well, Thanksgiving is coming,and these crackers havent had any fried turkey yet. This cracker has. Its gonna be fun. Stay tuned. Peace,Love and smoke.    

                                                                                                                                                                                                                     Dave


----------



## eman

Glad thy saw it your way and everything went great!!!


----------



## smokinstevo27

alright! A happy ending after all.


----------



## bmudd14474

Im glad she listened to you. For Thanksgiving try smoking it for a bit then frying it. They are great.


----------



## dave11

Sounds like a good Idea! How long do you smoke it for? 1-2 hours maybe?


----------



## bmudd14474

about 2 hrs


----------



## udt89

what is the best way to reheat pulled pork?  what is the best way to keep it warm if you are serving it?


----------



## jjmrascal

Quote:


udt89 said:


> what is the best way to reheat pulled pork?  what is the best way to keep it warm if you are serving it?


 If already chopped, you can reheat it in a roaster pan in the oven for a couple hours at 250*, stirring occasionally.  Crockpots also work well if doing it somewhere an oven is not available.  Boston butt is very forgiving and freezes / reheats well.


----------



## grays knob gril

We pull our pork totally lean...no fat what so ever!  We have found that the butts we get here yield just over half the pre-cooked weight...so an 8 lb butt will yield approximately 4 pounds...but like I said there is no fat at all...we do not chop any fat and add to our pulled pork.


----------



## cliffcarter

Way Back Machine is still working I see


----------



## schlotz

glad to hear someone listened


----------

